# AF/Internal - high estrogen



## jewelsr (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi could you please tell me if high estrogen is a problem in the luteal phase?

I do saliva testing and it showed the leaf ferning pattern when i was due to O, it then went off for about 4 days and then came back im due my period today and its still showing the fertile leaf ferning pattern, what does this show please anyone?


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi there

I will do my best to answer your question.

Oestrogen peaks prior to ovulation then dips during the luteal phase, then rises again just before menstruation. During the luteal stage, progesterone rises, falling just before menstruation when oestrogen rises again.

My understanding is that Progesterone needs to be higher than oestrogen during the luteal phase.

For more info log onto:

http://www.gettingpregnant.co.uk/Glossary/luteal_phase.htm

http://reallifesolutions.co.uk/FORHERbodymenst2.htm

If I have confused you more, please come back to me for further explanations! (I confused myself1).

jeanette


----------



## jewelsr (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi, thanks, so with the saliva tester showing the ferning pattern that would suggest that my estrogen was high all of the luteal phase, it did drop at the start of the luteal phase and then again at the end, im off for a blood test on day 21 of this cycle so it should show me more.
I have just taken myself off clomid, i found it very hard to cope with, it made my mood swings real bad and my luteal phase real long, but what i have started in chinese med and reflexology, within one month my cycle was a 28 day cycle,that is fantastic for me, as i am normally 34 - 38 days, it made my eggy pop at day 14, that is so unheard of for me, even on clomid it it would pop on day 17, also on the reflexology it showed i have problems in the pelvic area, when the woman touched the parts of my foot that were connected 2 my ovaries and uterus they hurt, that was my problem ares, and as i have a problem with conception and MC, i would say that is correct.
They say that chinese med will get results within 8 months, i feel like ive got more energy and its taken away my PMT, i didnt have any cramping my period just came on without any signs, that was delightful, i will keep this board posted on the progress, if it helps me, then i'd love to help others with the information on it.

I have left blocked tube, bulky, retroverted uterus and 2 MC's.


----------

